# Klimmzugstange



## Blackhawk50000 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke bei Hardware bin ich hier am richtigsten =)

Also bevor ich mich bei irgendeinem anderen Forum diesbezüglich anmelde, versuche ichs hier =)

Also ich will eine Stange hängend an der Decke befestigen.... Diese fühlt sich sehr massiv an und ist im oberen Stockwerk.

Wie befestige ich soetwas am bessten, welche Dübel sollte ich da nehmen damit ich mich dran halten kann (ca 80 Kg)


----------



## PC Heini (3. Dezember 2009)

Hihi, mal was neues in einem PC Forum 

Ich würde da mit nem Bohrhammer dahinter gehen. ( Hilti zb. ) Mit ner Hausgebrauchs Schlagbohrmaschine wirste kaum forwärts kommen. Dübel würde ich die Metallenen Betoneinschlagdübel nehmen. M8 oder M10. Schrauben auch M8 oder M10. Kommt jetzt drauf an, welche Dübel Du verwendest. Zu beachten ist dabei, dass die Dübellöcher 2mm grösser gebohrt werden müssen, als bei Plastikdübeln.
Ein Kollege, der auf dem Bau arbeitet, kann Dir sicher behilflich sein.


----------



## chmee (3. Dezember 2009)

Kopfüber an der Decke, uiui.. Such Dir einen Kompetenten, der Dir das Ding wirklich bombenfest anbringt. Alleine schon die Seitwärtsbewegungen beim Ranhängen nudeln die Befestigung(Schrauben,Dübel) aus, irgendwann kommst Du mit dem Teil runter und das wird schmerzhaft.

Ich habe meine an der Wand (auch schwer und massiv) und die ist mit 6x M10-Holzschrauben und dazu passenden Dübeln angebracht. *Ach ja*, bevor hier Jemand stutzig wird (Holzschrauben und Dübel?), ich präferiere Sechskant und grobe Gewinde. Sechskant, weil es mit mehr Kraft festgezogen werden kann und Holzschrauben, weil es ein grobes tiefes Gewinde hat.

mfg chmee


----------

